# Hunting, Private Property, Signage, and Etiquette



## Heffalump (Sep 9, 2016)

Looking for some advice...

This is my first hunting season as a property owner. While I don't want to share my 20 acres with every other hunter in the neighborhood, I also don't want to be the douchebag who posts signs everywhere. 

Any thoughts? Experiences?


----------



## alleyyooper (Sep 15, 2016)

As a property owner who hunts I also don't want to share what I worked for, what I gave up like nice vacations and long week ends to buy my property. I have friends who I welcome as long as they inform me they want to come on such and such a day.
I tried to talk to trespassers explaining I bought the property for *MY USE *so did not care for them trespassing. After doing that twice I told them no more being a fool on my part. Every since I called the law and filed a trespassing complaint and they had to pay a hefty fine I no longer have a problem.
You worked to buy the property, you pay the taxes on the place it is yours to do with as you wish with in the law.
If you don't want hunters on your place then that is your right.
You do not need signs and fencing in Michigan on private property. It is the trespassers responsibility to know if it is private property or public land. I could care less what a trespassing ********** thinks of me, only friends and family count.

 Al


----------



## svk (Oct 4, 2016)

Find out your state's laws regarding what they consider as "legally posted land". In most states you need to maintain a minimum spacing of signs, post each corner and each road/entry point. Then find out if anyone traditionally hunted your land and have an in person visit with them to politely explain that you don't want to cause any hard feelings but you will be hunting the land you own.

This becomes more important if you live on the land and do not want bullets zinging through your yard.

I had one neighbor who absolutely failed to heed any no trespassing signs and he always had a dozen or more guys from out of state hunting with him. I finally had to call the sheriff on him and ultimately we moved.


----------



## Heffalump (Oct 4, 2016)

I've had a couple conversations now with "neighbors." No need for signage at this point. We'll see how it goes moving forward.

More importantly, couple new tree rubs down by the lower pond. Put out a few mock scrapes and rubs and a game cam to see what comes back. Didn't see anything over the weekend but a doe.


----------



## svk (Oct 4, 2016)

Does your property abut a road? We have terrible problems with road hunters around here. Many folks solely road hunt and will shoot whatever they see.


----------



## Heffalump (Oct 4, 2016)

For all intents, no. There is a private "road" that is actually a non-exclusive easement driveway to the property to the west, but it dead-ends in their yard. No one drives up here if they don't live up here. Additionally, there are two large state forests (with plenty of old logging roads and cut units for the lazy road hunters) less than 40 minutes drive from my property. So the only concern is the local hunters, and they are all quite reasonable. Nice place to live.


----------



## svk (Oct 4, 2016)

Sounds great!


----------



## TonyK (Oct 4, 2016)

Careful with folks on your property. I had a very spirited discussion with a gentleman on my property who was very upset that I had the audacity to walk passed where he was hunting. Another year I had a guy show up in my driveway and use the kids trampoline as a rest to attempt to shoot my deer decoy across the field. We eventually had to put up posted no hunting without prior permission signs.


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 5, 2016)

TonyK said:


> Careful with folks on your property. I had a very spirited discussion with a gentleman on my property who was very upset that I had the audacity to walk passed where he was hunting. Another year I had a guy show up in my driveway and use the kids trampoline as a rest to attempt to shoot my deer decoy across the field. We eventually had to put up posted no hunting without prior permission signs.


When it comes to deer hunting, there are some really stupid redneck idiots out there. Coming in your driveway and shooting in your yard is really bold and stupid, trampoline means kids are present. Me and that ole boy would have had some words and probably a lot more.


----------



## VintageMike (Dec 12, 2016)

I truly believe that deer hunting is the most jealous inducing sport/pastime there is. Signs or no signs, fences or not, certain people disregard any and all laws when it involves deer hunting. If it's brown it's down. My son was hunting on opening day of gun season here in Michigan and he sat in someone else's stand on my FIL's property. I get tired of hearing about peoples ignorance-"Well I thought this was so&so's woods" UH, NO!! Go to the county extension office and get a current plat book, HELMET HEAD!


----------



## svk (Dec 12, 2016)

I'd have to agree with you Mike.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Dec 12, 2016)

Friend of mine was logging on their property and came across a real nice tree stand. No markings (supposed to be marked with contact info). They cut the tree down and hauled the tree to the landing, destroying the tree stand in the process.
The owner showed up a couple days later and actually tried to get the law involved. It was shut down damn quick... he ended up being fined for trespassing, hunting without land owner permission, not marking the stand, litering, and deer baiting, oh, and charged for damage to the tree (would have been veneer grade) (Ie... lost his hunting rights for many years)


----------

